# Guilty as charged....



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

OK, I feel it is time to apologise to the members here.

Over the last few weeks I have spent more time and posted more replies than ever before on RFUK. 

It seems that there are far too many new posts in the DWA section that are going completely off topic due to our young friend and I’m not helping by taking the bait and continually posting replies to his questions & comments. It is almost as though he is trying to get a high post count and has set himself the challenge of commenting on every single new topic.

I am feeling guilty of making too many posts so I’m going to back off and only post replies if they stay on topic.
:blush:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Excellent PDR.
I think way too many topics have lost real value because we have been sidetracked.

I too will not post anymore if the given subject goes way off topic.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I think it's the sheer volume that you can't help but be a victim of...

Even if you manage to ignore 9/10 of his ridiculous posts there's always one that it's impossible to leave alone, I seem to find myself feeling hopeful that the advice will actually be of some help, despite knowing that is beyond unlikely.

Doh!
I've enjoyed the resulting sharing of info and advice from various people regardless of what caused it


----------



## Aconite (Dec 4, 2008)

There have been some really interesting posts on here lately. 
And I think it is sometimes only human to go off track and comment out of frustration. 
I have had to stop myself a few times from simply posting... "Arrrggghhhh!"


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

maybe its time for a moderator or two to have a strong word with our young freind then and save a forum that is rapidly deteriorating into a battleground?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I have just discovered something called an 'Ignore List'.. not quite sure how it works but I like the sound of it!


----------



## Aconite (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont know how ignore works, but I just fast forward over certain posts now, as I dont have the time to get sidetracked or annoyed. 

But then again, what makes a forum interesting are the characters that come on here. 
It is annoying, but in another way it is also entertaining. In a few months time we will look back in fondness and say, hmm, what happened to that young :bash:?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I think posting just to raise your post count is ridiculous................... oh hang on I just did :blush:


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Some time ago I actually made a comment saying we shouldn't discourage a certain someone but after weeks of seeing good advice ignored and quotes from wikipedia/books being regurgitated by this certain someone I would like to retract my Original comment!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

I too have tried not to post comments in reply to his postings, however like some of the comments above they infuriate me so much that I feel he needs putting in his place. Some of the comments come over as being quite arrogant and could be quite insulting to some of you guys that have years of experience with DWA's. 

I have to agree with Paul's comments, however personally I don't think he will take heed of any warning, as I and others have already tried and give him advise and suggested he resists the urge to post crap he's copied from books, or the net on every topic.

I'm not 100% he's genuinely a 16 year old living at home with his parents, as I think most kids that age would be well and truly pissed of with all the warnings and post telling him off that they would stick the middle finger up and go to some other forum to start all over again. This individual comes back time and time again, and with some posts that read as if written by an adult rather than a school kid.

Anyway, maybe PDR is right, if we all have more will power and don't respond to his posts and comments then maybe he'll get the point and will stop craving attention.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

The problem is this - A lot of new people (to keeping venomous anyway) will come here, see all the 'names' commenting, and think that the wee man, with his discussions, commenting. With all the responses, a sudden lack can be seen as agreement with whatever he now says.

Now, none of us know him in the slightest, and so a simple disclaimer, in your signature, should leave no one in any doubt. Don't even have to use the persons apparent name, just their ID on here.


----------



## Aconite (Dec 4, 2008)

It really is no longer a joke. 
This boy is ruining some really good threads with inane remarks and unnecessary clutter. 

I am starting to wonder if he is just bored and doing it to wind us up. As no one can be this thick skinned. He has to be doing it to annoy. 

I simply dont read his posts anymore. I suggest everyone on here simply blanks him from now on. If you dont read the post you are not forced to respond and the thread can move along steadily. 

I dont want to have a big long signature at the end of my posts, but I guess it is the only way to ignore him, but also send a message to others that we are avoiding him for a reason. 

I mean everyone on here at times says things that are silly and incorrect, but he just goes too far.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

It's a shame non of the forum administrators appear to monitor this section, a warning followed by a blocking of his IP address or routers mac address would then resolve the problem once and for all.

In the mean time I'll follow suit and send him to Coventry !


----------



## Aconite (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont know how to add an extra, separate bit to my signature. I have the snake dropdown list, but is there a way to have a second thing that says I am not reading posts by you know who?
At the moment I have it included in my list, but how do I do it properly?
I am sure there are a few of us on here who want to add it, but dont know how.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Well no-one has responded to his viperkeepers book suggestion thread.
Now its just not responding to the posts. Which is hard because it's so easy to take the mick. 
But when he does ask an honest question where people do reply, he then argues with their replies then finds the answer himself. Not even quoting anyones answers from the thread. I'm just referring to his adder thread there.

His doing it for attention an to try to flex his intellectual muscle, which may work with his friends in the play ground but his been figured out on here as just quoting form what his found on google. 

An where I agree that where his well worded post my indicate his older than 16. His naivety indicated some one who's younger in my opinion. 

The last thing I've seen after whole starting a venomous collection thread that concluded with get a Tame snake to learn how to look after snakes first is, his now looking for a Black King snake as his first snake because someone said there a bit snappy. I just hope he doesn't get bit and is too scared to properly look after the poor animal.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

ScottGB said:


> Well no-one has responded to his viperkeepers book suggestion thread.
> Now its just not responding to the posts. Which is hard because it's so easy to take the mick.
> But when he does ask an honest question where people do reply, he then argues with their replies then finds the answer himself. Not even quoting anyones answers from the thread. I'm just referring to his adder thread there.
> 
> ...


Aye, that's why it is easier not to answer, then you won't be told more facts on top on your mere non googled one.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Well TBH I'm guilty of google'ing some stuff but I'll usually try my best to filter threw the crap you get on there, and say well I found ...... on google. When quoting from it, not using it as thought my friend Dr (goingaherpetologydegreeonamphibionsbutmightnotexist) and I found ....... like someone has done.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

If it wasn't for 'HIM' I wouldn't be able to post answers with authority on the DWA forum.... I'd have to go back to reading them..... So it's not been all bad IMO....
Seriously....
The ignore feature will show their name in the list of posts but not their post, so you un lock it to see what has been said... Well I do so I waste a lot of time locking and un locking....
And I think he is 16 as I added him on Facebook to look for his friends and he seems to be a genuine 16 yo........


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Where is the ignore option????


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

*ignore feature*



ScottGB said:


> Where is the ignore option????


Click on their name and get their page up then click on 'user list'
It's the last box in the drop down.....



User Lists
 Remove from Friends List
 Add to Ignore List
Or just click this link...... LOL


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Malc said:


> It's a shame non of the forum administrators appear to monitor this section, a warning followed by a blocking of his IP address or routers mac address would then resolve the problem once and for all.
> 
> In the mean time I'll follow suit and send him to Coventry !


 
:whistling2: I've been here the whole time Malc 


I personally think we ought to consider this;

When have you ever seen so much incredible advice, activity and personal anecdotes/methods shared here???

While the catalyst for all of this might be irritating beyond belief and perhaps all this sharing is purely to prevent misinformation passing without question, surely you can all see the positive to come from it?

The person causing it doesn't take the credit for all of this wonderful information, the people that have cared enough to give it out are the ones making this section so worthwhile and enjoyable to read right now 

As for replying to his posts, we're all only human! I think it's the sheer volume of tripe that he is posting left, right and centre that makes it inevitable that even if you can breathe slow and ignore 9/10 of his posts, there will always be one that gets you riled! 
Save for arguably "spamming" he isn't breaking any rules, so to be honest there is no reason to ban him or block his access.

I found the request for me to add him on FB the funniest  Not in a million years!!!

Cheers
Lotte***


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> Click on their name and get their page up then click on 'user list'
> It's the last box in the drop down.....
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate!!!!!!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

ScottGB said:


> Cheers mate!!!!!!


Should be made a sticky........ :lol2:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> I found the request for me to add him on FB the funniest  Not in a million years!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Lotte***


I did and it gives you a bit of background for 'HIM'


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

i dont think you guys will have to worry about him for much longer.when he sneaks up on the pride of lions, camera in hand, ive got a funny feeling all your troubles will be history :lol2:


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> Should be made a sticky........ :lol2:


I didn't think I'd be saying it. But yes it should!!! lol


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

After just spending literally hours reading the last 20 pages of Martin's topic, I might retract my statement, what a bunch of ramblings!?!


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> I found the request for me to add him on FB the funniest  Not in a million years!!!


he asked me to add him on msn...i told him i rarely ever use it apart from friends and family...so he asked me to add him again:hmm:...i said i didnt have facebook yet he gave me the link to his.

he was told how dangerou scrubs could be, then pmd me to ask if i would sell him one


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Lotte,

You have a very tolerant nature... IMO some of his posts are quite insensitive and to some point insulting against people who have years of experience. Whilst he may not be technically breaking any rules, surely something could be done, otherwise what could happen is that this forum could become a ghost town as people won't post for fear of the thread being hijacked by our friend and going completely off topic again and resulting in pages an pages of regurgitated dibble from what he's found on the net.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> :whistling2: I've been here the whole time Malc
> 
> 
> I personally think we ought to consider this;
> ...


Technically James is a more intellectual troll. His posts are quite obviously posted for aggravation of keepers and seems to erupt an explosion of arguements wherever he posts.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> he asked me to add him on msn...i told him i rarely ever use it apart from friends and family...so he asked me to add him again:hmm:...i said i didnt have facebook yet he gave me the link to his.
> 
> he was told how dangerou scrubs could be, then pmd me to ask if i would sell him one


funny that, he asked me the same question, funnily enough just after I'd told him how big and temperamental they can be


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Malc said:


> Lotte,
> 
> You have a very tolerant nature... IMO some of his posts are quite insensitive and to some point insulting against people who have years of experience. Whilst he may not be technically breaking any rules, surely something could be done, otherwise what could happen is that this forum could become a ghost town as people won't post for fear of the thread being hijacked by our friend and going completely off topic again and resulting in pages an pages of regurgitated dibble from what he's found on the net.


 
I've said it myself in a number of threads, he is insulting the intelligence and experience of others on a minute by minute basis, he's cooking with gas when it comes to burning bridges.
But he hasn't "Insulted" anyone when it comes to the rules, he hasn't called anyone names nor been abusive in his posts.
It just isn't the same thing.

In the other main sections people talk to each other in a derisive tone countless times every day, using much more direct means to undermine one another and deliberately too.

Whereas; 



Josh-sama said:


> Technically James is a more intellectual troll. His posts are quite obviously posted for aggravation of keepers and seems to erupt an explosion of arguements wherever he posts.


I don't think for a second that he is a real troll, the hallmarks aren't there. I don't think he has any genuine intention of upsetting peoples egos, spreading misinformation, or wasting people's time.

Fact of the matter is, being an immature, ignorant, almost supernaturally thick skinned, walter mitty character with a hell of a lot to learn about life and everything in it, isn't a crime nor against our rules.

Sorry!
Lotte***


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

to be honest after talking to him several times on facebook i honestly dont think he is a full shilling, the amount of abuse he gets on here, most of it deserved, i think any normal person would have stopped posting a long time ago


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> to be honest after talking to him several times on facebook i honestly dont think he is a full shilling, the amount of abuse he gets on here, most of it deserved, i think any normal person would have stopped posting a long time ago


Look up narcissistic personality disorder. 

Narcissistic Personality Disorder

I'm not really saying he has the full disorder but a few elements rings a bell.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Lotte... solved your problem....

We dont have many rules in force, but we *do insist* that users of the forum are respectful to our other members and act in a non confrontational and polite way. 

NO personal attacks against another member. (instant infraction)
NO swearing on the public parts of the forum.
NO threads advertising sites except in the Spam Forum or link directory.
NO duplicate accounts, trolling will likely get you a ban. (and yes we will know)
NO naming and shaming Shops.
Anyone being an immature, ignorant, almost supernaturally thick skinned, walter mitty character will be barred

:lol2:


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

Malc said:


> Lotte... solved your problem....
> 
> We dont have many rules in force, but we *do insist* that users of the forum are respectful to our other members and act in a non confrontational and polite way.
> 
> ...


dont understand this one ?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

reef said:


> dont understand this one ?





Saedcantas said:


> Fact of the matter is,*being an immature, ignorant, almost supernaturally thick skinned, walter mitty character *with a hell of a lot to learn about life and everything in it, isn't a crime *nor against our rules.*
> 
> Sorry!
> Lotte***


Come on keep up


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Malc said:


> Come on keep up


If only Malc.

You've just got to turn that frown upsidedown!!!
Some irritations in life just don't go away no matter how long you wait or how much you complain... like herpes.

When not much can be done about it because in reality it's an inane irritation rather than an outright offensive, you've got little option than to look for the silver lining somewhere.

I wouldn't consider myself particularly tolerant, but I'll take it as a compliment haha


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> If only Malc.
> 
> You've just got to turn that frown upsidedown!!!
> Some irritations in life just don't go away no matter how long you wait or how much you complain... like herpes.


?????? so basically what you are saying HE is a Herpestologist?????????


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> ?????? so basically what you are saying HE is a Herpestologist?????????


:lol2:


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Some irritations in life just don't go away no matter how long you wait or how much you complain... like herpes.


So if we are now comparing James posts to herpes, I thought I had better take a leaf out of his book and google the subject... just to see how true Lotte's post was... and found this...



> Once infected, the virus remains in the body for life. However, after several years, some people will become perpetually asymptomatic and will no longer experience outbreaks, though they may still be contagious to others


Yup... sound about right 

Joking apart, he PM'ed me this evening... after a few exchanges I reiterated the recommendation to start with a corn snake and gain some experience with that and then see if he wants to move on to getting more challenging snakes. I also asked him not to upset respected forum members as they are the people who he will need to come to if (or god forbid) when he is mature enough to start a venomous collection.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Making the DWA section for over 18s only would help, at least for a few years!!??


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Making the DWA section for over 18s only would help, at least for a few years!!??


hmm, you do have to be 18+ to get DWAL right? ......it's something to consider...

...oops just resurrected a thread! In my defence it was still on the first page...


----------

